# Favorite Lambskin roller?



## metomeya (Jun 9, 2007)

Lambskin is my favorite, but does anyone have a favorite brand?


I get mine from Lowes (i think maybe its wooster?) 1/2".

I got one from depot cause my client was there and I really needed one.........last for one job :blink: 



Anyone have any favorites? Like from SW or somewhere?


----------

